# slip on exhaust?



## jbb (Dec 20, 2011)

when you add a slip on exhaust and a programmer to a brute 750. do you have to change any clutching? also what is a good slip on for trail riding? trying to keep the sound down, yet make it sound better. if thats at all possible.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Hmf big gun or Muzzy imo


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

if you run hmf run the swamp series. the regular utility gets stupid loud! but if you want the best performance get a big gun full or muzzy and a power commander or a msd. IMO


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

biggun132 said:


> if you run hmf run the swamp series. the regular utility gets stupid loud! but if you want the best performance get a big gun full or muzzy and a power commander or a msd. IMO


X2

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

You don't have to change the clutching, that's only if your adding bigger tires or maybe wanting a little low end, to me, the best slip on is big gun evo or hmf swamp


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

HMF SWAMP FTW!


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

How loud is the big gun compared to the hmf swamp 
Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbb (Dec 20, 2011)

jprzr said:


> How loud is the big gun compared to the hmf swamp
> Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


*
*
*Big Gun Evo Sport Utility Slip-On Exhaust Kawasaki Brute Force KVF650 KVF750
*

Fits 2005-2011 models.
USFS approved spark arrestor.
94-96dB stainless steel internal baffle core.
Hand Tig welded stainless steel pipe construction with a brushed finish.
18 gauge 3 bolt flange inlet.
Flat black ceramic coated 6061 T-6 body.
Thermo coated CNC billet aluminum end tip.
Stamped coated end tip.
3-6 horsepower increase on most models.
Slip fit mid pipe design allows movement of sub frames and prevents breaking muffler brackets.
Sleek muffler design provides sufficient clearance to prevent hitting brake caliper.
Race tools pillow packing with stainless packing screen.
6 month Big Gun warranty.
 
hmf
Quiet as in:
Stock
Idle: 85db 
2500rpm: 94db
5000rpm: 98db

Swamp Series:
Idle:86db
2500rpm: 95db
5000rpm: 100db

Swamp Series with Quiet Core installed:
Idle: 83db
2500 rpm: 92db
5000rpm: 94db

Swamp Series with Snorkel Installed:
Idle: 83db
2500rpm: 92db
5000rpm: 95db


----------



## MUDRIDER2012 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a 2012 BF and if I do slip on exhaust do i have to have a programmer?


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

It wouldn't hurt


----------



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

What about the prices?


----------



## jbb (Dec 20, 2011)

MUDRIDER2012 said:


> I have a 2012 BF and if I do slip on exhaust do i have to have a programmer?


 
yes......


----------

